# Cleaning Glass Pipes & bongs



## blondeboy

Instructions for Cleaning A Glass Pipe or a Bong 


For smokers, glass pipes are the crown jewel of smoking accessories. For marijuana aficionados, they offer a clean smoke that doesn't detract from the flavor of the home grown weed. The problem is that they get dirty very easily. But with a little work, you can have your pipe glistening as good as new.

There are several commercially available cleaners (Formula 420, Orange Chronic, Dr. Greens and Grunge Off to name a few) available from most tobacconists and smoke related products stores that will do an excellent job cleaning your glass pipe. A note of caution however; internally fumed pipes, typically referred to as inside out or double blown are susceptible to fume wash out when cleaned with a strong cleaner that includes solvents. Surface fume is melted into the glass and will not wash out, while internal fume cannot be adequately melted in due the inability to really get the flame inside the piece at a 90 degree angle for optimum melt. If the fume is washed out, the pipe will no longer color change. Check the label. Any alcohol based cleaner (more than 50% alcohol content), or cleaners that include petro-chemical based ingredients (gasoline, diesel fuel, lighter fluid to name a few) will probably wash out the internal fume.

If you are unable to find a commercially based cleaner, create your own. Mix 4 parts very warm, (yet, not hot) water with one part dish detergent and one part salt. Very hot (boiling) water will cause uneven thermal expansion and will probably break your piece. Submerge your piece in this home brew overnight. Rinse thoroughly in very warm water. This home brew will eliminate the majority (not all!) of the marijuana residue from your pipe. If you have a stubborn area that refuses to clean up, fill the pipe with home brew cleaner and add a teaspoon of coarse grind salt, then gently shake. The course salt will act as a gentle abrasive and help to clean the stubborn spots. Pipe cleaners, Buddy Systemz and small nylon brushes also help to eliminate observable residue.


Step by step instructions:

Solution: Materials needed:
Medium pot
Hot Water
Liquid Dish Detergent (Dawn)
Coarse Salt
Tongs/Large spoon
Small nylon brush/ paper clip/Q-tip



 
1) First take the pipe and turn it vertically so the mouthpiece is facing downward. Give it some light taps on the tops as you shake it. This will get ride of anything loose that might have settled into the pipe.

2) Next take a Q-tip, or a small nylon brushes and begin lightly scraping the inside of the piece. Scrape from both the mouthpiece as well as the pipe's bowl. Be sure to bend the paper clip periodically to reach hard to reach places

3) Once you have thoroughly scraped the inside of the pipe and discarded any resulting ash, fill a small pot with water.

4) Place the pot on the stove, and set the stove on high.

5) Once the pot is near boiling, turn off the flame & remove the pot from stove

6) Add solvents into pot with a light stir of mixtures: course salt acts real well as an abrasive and dish detergent acts good as a lubricant. 

7) carefully place the pipe in the pot with a tong.

8) Periodically lift the pipe up carefully using the tongs and brush it with a small nylon brush. As you brush the burnt particles away, the soap will temporary lubricates the pipe to allow the residue to slip away with ease, without scratches. Afterwards, place the pipe back into the pot to soak for a final cleaning latter. Be sure and get warm water started again. 

9) Repeat these steps until satisfactory.  At the end, you should be left with a fully transparent pipe.

10) Cool the glass pipe at room temperature. Never cool the pipe rapidly with water because it will cause uneven thermal contraction and will probably break your piece. 

11) Notice that your pipe is very slippery, so one last rinse is necessary to avoid dropping it from the excess soap.  

12)  Fill & smoke.  The transformation will enhance the quality and vibrant taste that only a clean glass pipe can  bring.


_Cleaning a Bong

_Materials Needed:

4X4 medical gauze or fabric softener sheet.
Cotton ball
String
Clothes hanger wire
Dish detergent/ salt solution (previously mentioned)
Q-Tip

Step by step instructions:

1)  Remove the resevoir from the bong and place it in a seperate container to soak in the warm detergent/salt solution.
2)  Replace the resevoir with some gauze or a cotton ball to stop-up the hole.
3)  Pour and fill the bong with the detergent/ salt solution.  Carefully shack and remove any loose particles, then refill with fresh solution.
4)  Reshape the clothes hanger to the desired legth of the bong.  Thread a cotton ball though the botton of the wire.  Place a 4x4 gauze ( fabric softener sheet) over the cotton ball and tie a knot over the bottom of the gauze with a string.  Afterwards the clothes hanger should appear like a giant Q-Tip.
5)  Reshape the bottom portion of the clothes hanger to provide a 45 degree angle so that you can reach the bulky portion of the bong
6)  Stick the clothes hanger down the chimney and start washing the inside of the bong with the cotton ball.
7)  Afterwards, clean the reservoir that has been soaking with a Q-Tip.
8)  Repeat as necessary and afterwards allow the bong to dry at room tempature.
9) Toughly rince and get all of the soap off of it. 
10) Pack yourself some fresh bud in the reservoir and smoke up!


----------



## 2Dog

I just boil mine in a throw away plastic container in the microwave til clean...I dont like using chemicals on my glass. Great post!  also i didnt see this but never run cold water through a scalding pipe..


----------



## poop-dog

I've been soaking my pieces in isopropyl alcohol for 10 years. I have never had a color changing piece stop changing either. Cool post though. Will prob try.


----------



## blondeboy

I used 2 do that 2, but afterwards there was always be some residue left unclean.  This mixture is better then just using warm water because it cleans in places where water won&#8217;t clean.


----------



## Dyannas son

i put salt  then the iso shake shake shake an rinse rinse rinse  and then either clean it with windex or dish soap  an rinse rinse rinse because yes alcohol does leave behind a residue..
i just cleaned my bong about 30 min ago an she looks as good as the day she came home about a year an a half ago....


----------



## meds4me

{. A note of caution however; internally fumed pipes, typically referred to as inside out }  *Period , inside work is just that done inside the tubing ~*


{or double blown }        
*Another ** Sales tatic. There is NO such thing as "Double Blown" ~*




{are Surface fume is melted into the glass and will not wash out, while internal fume cannot be adequately melted in due the inability to really get the flame inside the piece at a 90 degree angle for optimum melt.}   



*Ahh, more granny tales here. Fumed wheter inside or outside is fully melted into the glass other wise I would be liable for your health ( gold or silver is toxic as fumes. ONLY, when trapped in glass does it become safe. If you can " smear" silver or gold on your piece find the glass blower and kick his azz for heavy metal contamination. ~  *


{ If the fume is washed out, the pipe will no longer color change. Check the label. Any alcohol based cleaner (more than 50% alcohol content), or cleaners that include petro-chemical based ingredients (gasoline, diesel fuel, lighter fluid to name a few) will probably wash out the internal fume.} wrong again as per description above.~

If you are unable to find a commercially based cleaner, create your own. Mix 4 parts very warm, (yet, not hot) water with one part dish detergent and one part salt. Very hot (boiling) water will cause uneven thermal expansion and will probably break your piece. Submerge your piece in this home brew overnight. Rinse thoroughly in very warm water. This home brew will eliminate the majority (not all!) of the tobacco particulate from your pipe. If you have a stubborn area that refuses to clean up, fill the pipe with home brew cleaner and add a teaspoon of coarse grind salt, then shake vigorously. The course salt will act as a gentle abrasive and help to clean the stubborn spots. Pipe cleaners, Buddy Systemz and small nylon brushes also help to eliminate observable residue.


Step by step instructions:

Materials needed:
Medium pot
Hot Water
Dish Detergent
Coarse Salt
Tongs/Large spoon
Small nylon brush/ paper clip

1) First take the pipe and turn it vertically so the mouthpiece is facing downward. Give it some light taps on the tops as you shake it. This will get ride of anything loose that might have settled into the pipe.

2) Next take a paper clip or a small nylon brushes and begin scraping the inside of the piece. Scrape from both the mouthpiece as well as the pipe's bowl. Be sure to bend the paper clip periodically to reach hard to reach places
*{ Yup great choice using a metal object to scratch the glass on the inside which ceates "cracks" from stress}*
3) Once you have thoroughly scraped the inside of the pipe and discarded any resulting ash, fill a small pot with water.

4) Place the pot on the stove, and set the stove on high*.{ Here comes that stress}*

5) Once the pot is near boiling, turn off the flam & remove the pot from stove

6) Add solvents into pot with a light stir of mixtures: course salt and dish detergent. 

7) carefully place the pipe in the pot with a tong.

8) Periodically lift the pipe up using the tongs and brush it with a small nylon brushes and place it back into the pot to soak. Be sure to try to get warm water flowing through the pipe to push out any debris.

9) Cool the glass pipe at room temperature. Never cool the pipe rapidly with water because it will cause uneven thermal contraction and will probably break your piece. *{ Wrong , unless youre getting it over 750* which is boro's thermal shock point`}*

10) Repeat these steps until satisfactory. At the end, you should be left with a fully transparent pipe.

11) Fill & smoke. The transformation will enhance the quality and vibrant taste that only a clean glass pipe can bring.


[/quote]  


*Some basic answer above dont fly like an ostrich~ *
*IF you are using 90* alcohol there should be very little residue left IF any after a good washing with dish soap after using Iso Alcohol and rock salt.  *
*I'm a glass blower of 14 plus years and if you follow this kind of "wisdom" I have some land for sale down south....*


----------



## meds4me

Oh, as a side note my torch is probaly worth more than youre car "blondeboy".  Take some classes before expounding youre wisdom on a subject youre obviously under qualified for. I posted a couple new pendants today and you "Blondeboy" where's youre work ? Just sayin ~


----------



## Sampson

I never cleaned a piece before and I just cleaned my bowl using blondeboy method besides the paper clip thing I used q-tips and it worked great!

I'm up for any other ideas on how to clean that works good for glass bowls?  Thing with alcohol and me I feel kinda weird cleaning my bowl with rubbing alcohol and then smoking it down the road I feel like that can't be good, correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## meds4me

Newspaper works good for cleaning each useage in the bowl. The "Old skool " way was to "soak" youre pc in some hot azz water with dish machine "tablets" as they cut thru alot of the tars etc,. Leave it over nite and next morning repeat if necessary. 
Cleaning the bowl sect. is the most important as it contributes tars, resins, stc to the next "nuggage". Thus changing its flavor / aroma's when smoked in a dirty bowl. Use of metal is strictly a no no . Metal scratches the glass and these scratches become the stress points of where its most likely tp break. Wooden skewers avail at any grocery stores work best ffor that purpose.~


----------



## 2Dog

I posted that you can boil it. in plastic. I have never broken a piece in 12 years  no chemicals.


----------



## meds4me

2Dog said:
			
		

> I posted that you can boil it. in plastic. I have never broken a piece in 12 years  no chemicals.


 
Dont know how you get youre glass in plastic ? when boiling....No chemicals ~ No problems. The use of any any alcohol of atleast 50% is non toxic ( to my knowledge). Youre average beer is only 3.2 per volume. 
Iso alcohol, i wouldnt drink. But cleaning glass like my 2' double stack of trees with diffused downstem bong. IMO  I wouldnt use anything else. Its fast , simple and cheap. 


Ps :I ve tried other ways , even rice and alcohol (iso). Its workable but a bitzchel for trying to get that rice all swollen up back out of the tree's or cut/diffused down stem.


----------



## 2Dog

oh I was just letting sampson know he doesnt have to use chemicals..I just place the pipe or bong bowl into the tupperware and cover it with water and heat it. for a giant bong I pour hot water into it let it sit swish and rinse. sometimes I add salt for this. I havent had great luck with rice unelss I am just cleaning like a dirt vase. for resin it doesnt work for me. I think all our ways will get it clean tho..hehe I just go to a lot of trouble to grow organicly and then to use chemicals to clean my stuff seems counter productive KWIM?


----------



## meds4me

KWIM ? ??? Thats why i reponded on the alcohol. Its safe for all purposes, just like beer or whine ( Not that i would waste either for cleaning ) :0)


----------



## 2Dog

KWIM..know what I mean...


----------



## meds4me

okay....duh.~


----------



## zipflip

> Any alcohol based cleaner (more than 50% alcohol content), or cleaners that include petro-chemical based ingredients (gasoline, diesel fuel, lighter fluid to name a few) will probably wash out the internal fume.


 idk man. i get 99% isopropyl alcohol and i use it wit a spoon of salt. any salt dont matter wether course or fine. and i been usin this for lil over year now on all my glass. an i clean all 30 some my glass pieces monthly and never notice any fading of anythin or any change in nothing.

also you mention 





> Materials needed:
> Medium pot
> Hot Water
> Dish Detergent
> Coarse Salt
> Tongs/Large spoon
> Small nylon brush/ paper clip



from wat i do kow for fact is that salt does not disolve in alcohol hence why using it wit alcohol acts real well as an abrasive. but you ention water. and warm water even..  :confused2:  wouldnt warm water disolve salt pretty dang fast?


----------



## monkeybusiness

meds4me said:
			
		

> Oh, as a side note my torch is probaly worth more than youre car "blondeboy".  Take some classes before expounding youre wisdom on a subject youre obviously under qualified for. I posted a couple new pendants today and you "Blondeboy" where's youre work ? Just sayin ~


 I think the original post was done in good intention and meant for our benefit, even if you disagree with the logic. This seems a little harsh to me. Also seems like you already made your point in the post right before you made this one anyways.

 Not trying to start any tension or rub anyone the wrong way. Just my wee little opinion..


----------



## meds4me

Sorry if i came off grouchy but I hear thesre "wifes tales " daily.The youth tend to spout wisdom from milkcrates from no prior knowledge of the subject in the real world.  I hadn't medicated yet so again sorry for being a bit grouchy. Being a glass blower working with both soft and then boro glass. The knowledge i speak of has been earned the hard way , which has accumulated 14 yrs of "how not to do things".


----------



## frankcos

as far as the alcohol it will be fine as long as you burn the vapor out after , just touch it with the lighter if any fumes are in they will burn right off.


----------



## zipflip

> as far as the alcohol it will be fine as long as you burn the vapor out after , just touch it with the lighter if any fumes are in they will burn right off.
> __________________


couldnt ya just rinse wit plain water afterwards an be same thing?   thas wat i do anyway..


----------



## meds4me

yeah a simple water rinse takes care of it ~


----------



## Sampson

I bet if I just added the salt with the hot water it woulda cleaned my bowl just as good as it is since I cleaned it with the hot water, salt and detergent.  Took about 30 mins I believe but as long as it gets clean I don't care lol.  Also like I said I didn't use the paper clip I like the good old Q-tip and a shik-ca-bob stick for the inside with a Q-tip atached 


on a side note, I have no idea how to spell shik-ca-bob lol but hopfully how I did my spelling it explains it lol


----------



## meds4me

Rock salt in alcohol wont dissolve like it wil in water. Sampson:Shiskabob fwiw


----------



## Cannabiscotti

hello


----------



## Kim Jong ILL

This seems rather involved and quite messy.  

A common and much easier solution is equal amounts table salt and 91% Isopropyl alcohol.  Fill your piece, cover the openings with plastic wrap and shake for 2-3 minutes.  Rinse with HOT water.  Repeat as necessary.  I clean my hardware once a week, and they come 100% clean with this method.  I have to credit Marc Emery for giving me this tip!

I have dozens of color changing pieces and I've been using this method on them for well over 5 years.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134824&d=


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

acetone.......just soak it.....


----------



## meds4me

PuffMonkey; Personally i wouldnt use it as it irratates the skin. Alcohol evaps off leaving nothing toxic behind...


----------



## blondeboy

Shacking your glass piece is too risky 4 me because the detergent within the mixture will temporary cause your glass piece to become a bit slippery.  Glass is too fragile to toss it across the room because it can easily slip out of your hand and bust up against the floor or wall. My 2 rules: Don't clean it while your stoned and never shack your glass bong or pipe, (unless you enjoy amusing your friends by turning it into 100 million shattered pieces ). Ha! Ha!




			
				Kim Jong ILL said:
			
		

> This seems rather involved and quite messy.
> 
> A common and much easier solution is equal amounts table salt and 91% Isopropyl alcohol. Fill your piece, cover the openings with plastic wrap and shake for 2-3 minutes. Rinse with HOT water. Repeat as necessary. I clean my hardware once a week, and they come 100% clean with this method. I have to credit Marc Emery for giving me this tip!
> 
> I have dozens of color changing pieces and I've been using this method on them for well over 5 years.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134824&d=


----------



## meds4me

*Art :* I'll leave this one for you ~


----------



## Locked




----------



## blondeboy

Dude, I&#8217;ve broken so many pipes in every way possible, that it isn&#8217;t funny!  But fortunately, I&#8217;ve never broke one while cleaning it.  Although cleaning & maintenance it is probably the most common time of when one usually breaks it in half.  This is because most people don&#8217;t know the proper directions of cleaning one.  Therefore, the pipe is damaged from improper methods.


----------



## 2Dog

u guys ever notice than pipes with lots of resin dont break when they fall but clean pipes do..I feel like the dirty pipe is stronger lol..


----------



## meds4me

Blondeboy; no disrespect meant. Rather youre spelling (shacking / shaking) and well..... I'm in the glass biz and have been for 14 years. Not saying i'm an expert by any means. Rather, I Can tell you how NOT to do it. As a smoker for 30 plus yrs. yes 30 PLUS years and glass teaching. I can say  That maint is the most under look part of owning functional glass. To clean your glass is a  health wise and functionality  issue as well....Peace ~ Meds


----------



## dman1234

how many years have you been making glass,

oh 14 years, i guess i missed the 500 times you mentioned it.


----------



## meds4me

dman; ??? I'm not here for drama nor wish to start anything. Rather, I do make a point of relating MY experience's as which is why we are all here.
Again, the typing of ones words have no tonal value which always leads to misunderstandings.


----------



## blondeboy

Dirty pipes are more durable then clean pipes because the ash residue is sticky and acts like a reinforced compound within.  But, who wants 2 smokes out of a filthy pipe with germs and diseases on it?  Sharing your pipe is how germs are spread. I can&#8217;t go without a month without cleaning mine.  With a clean pipe, you can easily taste the quality of the herb, and with a dirty one it simply taste disgusting 2 me.


----------



## 2Dog

my pipes are cleaned every two weeks. I just have noticed that whenever I have just cleaned one if I drop or knock it it breaks if it has some resin in it nothing happens...that doesnt mean a pipe is filthy. I have a weakened immune system and dont share my pipe   with anyone but my hubby..who would give me the germs either way lmao..


----------



## meds4me

blondeboy said:
			
		

> ******{Dirty pipes are more durable then clean pipes } sorry wrong, it has to do with how it was made to how much stress you have put into it. If the glass was annealed properly and had NO metal objects to scratch the walls with. Its durability hasnt been altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the ash residue is sticky and acts like a reinforced compound within. But, who wants 2 smokes out of a filthy pipe with germs and diseases on it? Sharing your pipe is how germs are spread. I cant go without a month without cleaning mine. With a clean pipe, you can easily taste the quality of the herb, and with a dirty one it simply taste disgusting 2 me.


 

Sorry, but i edited youre post as this is another wife's tale...Lets stick to known facts and not some therory (sp?). ~ meds


----------



## blondeboy

I was simply agreeing to the previous statement because it sounds relevantly possible.  It may be a wise tale, don&#8217;t really know because I&#8217;ve only  broken dirty ones.  The last one I broke was really dirty and the ash residue inside didn&#8217;t break the fall at all.  It was my wake & bake pipe that fell & shattered in the shower Boo! Hoo!


----------



## painterdude

am soaking my glass pipe in almost 16 ounces of Isopropyl Alcohol which is rated at 'not less than 99%'......we will see what happens


----------



## meds4me

*Painterdude:* Thats the best way ( laziest :0) ) or you can simply add  some "rock salt" as it doesnt degrade and it knocks all the crusty stuff off quick ! I have a jar which i use to clean my glass with ( pic included) and you can see the rock salt at the bottom. ( dont shake the glass in the jar; rather add the salt into the pc and add iso , shake thoughly for a min or so and dump in jar. Repeat as necessary). ~meds


----------



## smokingjoe

sounds like a lot of hard work to clean a bong, I just whack mine in the dishwasher, come's out perfectly clean.  I eat of everything else, so if the chemical ingestion is an issue I'm screwed.


----------



## meds4me

I DIDNT KNOW I WAS CLEANING MY TUBE ? i WAS SHOWING THE BOWL BEING CLEANED. DARN CAPS... THIS METHOD WORKS GREAT FOR CLEANING SMALL HAND PIPES ETC. tUBES ITS EASIER TO "SOAK" THEM FOR A DAY ~


----------



## greenfriend

oxyclean and warm water: soak, shake, rinse.

works on anything, even triple tree perc bongs rendered unuseable from resin clogging it completely.  

remove downstem/ash catch/ bowl and soak separately.  Put oxyclean both in the bottom and top of bong so it gets in all the percs, plug the downstem hole and fill with water.


----------



## meds4me

Whats "oxyclean" made from ?  Havent heard of this stuff before....


----------



## greenfriend

meds4me said:
			
		

> Whats "oxyclean" made from ? Havent heard of this stuff before....


 
Dunno what its made of, its used as laundry booster/stain removal on clothes...havent you seen the Billy Mays infomercials?


----------



## meds4me

No idea of "Billy mays " ?? but i am concerned that potential ingestation of a cleaner ? I know its always a matter of personal preferences. The reason i do the iso is after cleaning everything in 99* i vape off the rest and have a buddy who loves the iso "jelly".


----------



## Amateur Grower

blondeboy said:
			
		

> I was simply agreeing to the previous statement because it sounds relevantly possible. It may be a wise tale, dont really know because Ive only broken dirty ones. The last one I broke was really dirty and the ash residue inside didnt break the fall at all. It was my wake & bake pipe that fell & shattered in the shower Boo! Hoo!


 
Smoking in the shower! I love it!

AG


----------



## meds4me

I'll leave that one alone....too many possibilities :0)


----------



## painterdude

meds4me said:
			
		

> No idea of "Billy mays " ?? but i am concerned that potential ingestation of a cleaner ? I know its always a matter of personal preferences. The reason i do the iso is after cleaning everything in 99* i vape off the rest and have a buddy who loves the iso "jelly".



Billy Mays was the guy with the trimmed beard who sold all kinds of crap on late night TV......apparently he had his own company, owned most of the products he sold and became quite wealthy doing this GIG....too wealthy because he CRASHED AND DIED on a mixture of hard drugs.....he had the kind of voice that drove you nuts and made you press the MUTE button during his commercials

AND HE'S STILL ON THE TUBE.....even though he's dead....wifey must be in charge of his company and possibly still making bucks off this drug addicted shoe salesman.....


----------



## onehitter

I boil my glass pipes in about 4 cups of water and a tablespoon of baking soda. I let it boil for about one min. and then I let it cool down before handling. It comes out clean every time.


----------



## leafminer

I use acetone to clean my pipe.


----------



## meds4me

leafminer said:
			
		

> I use acetone to clean my pipe.


 

MAN Leafminer : I dont know bout that one rather scay thinkin bout residues...~


----------

